# Do you give Omega 3 to your dog?



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

I used to add Grizzly salmon oil to my guys food. I want to go back to adding omega 3. Which one do you use? There are too many to choose from!


----------



## SJ1998 (Feb 4, 2013)

I use Nordic Naturals which is often on sale at drugstore.com and usually free ship. I'm out so thanks for the reminder!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Thank you!


----------



## RitaandRiley (Feb 27, 2012)

I give Riley a capsule of human grade krill oil. He'll just eat the capsule but you can pierce the capsule and squeeze it into the food. I actually bought it for myself but I can't ever remember to take it. For him, I remember! It's 300 mg and I give it to him 2-3 times a week.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

I must be a bad mom...I don't give Whimsy anything.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

from Sabine's site http://www.dogfoodproject.com/index.php?page=fattyacids

here's the one she recommended http://www.seapet.com/seapetomega3fishoil200wnatvitamine-8floz.aspx

She doesn't recommend flax seed oil.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Thanks Dave! Sabine knows her stuff. I just ordered a 32 ounce bottle of it from Amazon!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

lfung5 said:


> Thanks Dave! Sabine knows her stuff. I just ordered a 32 ounce bottle of it from Amazon!


yeah for three dogs that's fine . I'll pm you some info.


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

I give Emmie Nordic Naturals, which is the same fish oil I take myself. I either poke a hole in a capsule and squeeze it into her breakfast or I buy the liquid form and pour a little on her food. I do this ~3 times a week. -Jeanne-


----------



## Gabs (Apr 15, 2012)

yes! ascenta is the brand. its liquid and she'd take it right off the spoon, loves it and it's soo good for her long term health.


----------



## DebW (Jun 11, 2013)

When I make salmon I save the skin for my dog. I cut it into bite size pieces and give him a treat each day.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Kodi gets Nordic Naturals. He chews the capsules right up!


----------



## MonkeyLove (Aug 3, 2013)

My dog HATES the tablets (or capsules). He's just too finicky to be bothered, and i can't be bothered to pierce the capsule and have his mouth (and my home) smelling like fish uke: . I sprinkle The Missing Link Omega 3 & Omega 6 supplement onto his food once or twice a week. Havent noticed too much a difference in his coat, but also havent been using it for that long continuously.


----------



## BFrancs (May 17, 2012)

I went to the vet yesterday for Roxxy (Vizsla), he recommended I start using Omega 3 and Omega 6 for both of the Vizslas. Vino was with me but at the time it didn't occur to me to ask about giving it to Canela and Vino. Do you think I should? 

For those of you who are using it - do you see a difference in their coats/skin?


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

I'm giving what Dave recommended. I haven't been using it long so it's hard for me to tell you if I see a difference. Scudder and Bella always had nice coats. Fred was always a little rougher than theirs. He is still silky, but it didn't feel as soft. I will say, his feels super soft now. It does not feel rough at all anymore. 

I don't think adding it to their diet would hurt anything.


----------



## BFrancs (May 17, 2012)

lfung5 said:


> I'm giving what Dave recommended. I haven't been using it long so it's hard for me to tell you if I see a difference. Scudder and Bella always had nice coats. Fred was always a little rougher than theirs. He is still silky, but it didn't feel as soft. I will say, his feels super soft now. It does not feel rough at all anymore.
> 
> I don't think adding it to their diet would hurt anything.


True, it wouldn't hurt. Canela's coat was dry/fizzy/brittled but after I tried the "spa treatment" with distilled water its gotten softer. Its been a week since her last bath and the dry is starting again, so I'm hoping the Omega 3 will help with keeping her soft in-between baths.

Linda, Thanks for the advice!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

I just touched Fred's hair again after I posted. I can honestly say it does not have that rough feel anymore. A little kid actually commented on how soft he was and he was 2 weeks dirty! The stuff I bought was inexpensive and it will last forever! Bella gets 1/8 teaspoon a day and the boys get 1/4 teaspoon.


----------

